# Leaving



## JohnG (Feb 24, 2011)

new track, "Leaving" from the film "Alleged."

http://www.soundclick.com/johngrahammusic


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 24, 2011)

This is nice. The writing is good; nice orchestration and use of instruments. This would most likely be wonderful if played by an orch. And I like the subtleness of the piano - there, but not "I AM HERE!"

I guess the problem I have with it is in the MIDI portion. It is_ really _quiet. That is ok, but there is virtually nothing in the way of dynamics. Even towards the end when it starts to build. Then is gets big at 2:33. But prior to that it's a little flat.

And the other problem I have is with the transition of the notes in the beginning - the strings that play F > G. But that's easily fixable.

Oh, and it needs some windchimes! :mrgreen: 

Cheers.


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 28, 2011)

John,

Maybe it's Soundclick or the fact I'm listening on my little Yamaha multi-media audio set but I thought the same about the levels. Very very quiet to begin with then the mega end.

But! lovely writing and orchestration as usual.

Regards

Ray


----------



## bigdog (Feb 28, 2011)

sounds WONDERFUL John...very refreshing. thanks for sharing


----------



## poseur (Mar 1, 2011)

nice, john..... really nice.
i especially like the quiet, transitional section preceding the big american departure!
dude.

dt


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Mar 1, 2011)

I really enjoyed this. Your music always draws me in. I bet this is magic in the scene it's written for as well. It's a big sweep dynamically from beginning to end. 

Colin


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 1, 2011)

This is very nice John.
Dynamics were fine as far as I am concerned. Theaters dynamics versus TV and net...


----------



## JohnG (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

I mostly have posted "big" cues here so this was a departure. I like the contemplative mode too, which is where I was going at the outset. A lot of plot points resolve in the course of this scene, following an initial "after all that nothing's changed" start, so the musical role is to help the audience to arrive with the plot at the intended emotional station, and (hopefully) to create a sense of achievement and large scale. 

They were indeed in need of the Big American Ending, poseur. Corny, maybe, but I kind of like the tumpetty-tumpetty stuff anyway, so I was happy to lean that way. 

Clearly it needs mastering before any CD is released, which your comments certainly help as an aide-memoir. While I've had some weird discrepancies with sharing on another sharing service between what I hear here and what others hear, the levels in this case most likely reflect the version that went into the film, and it's under dialogue on and off for most of it.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Mar 1, 2011)

Lovely work as always, John. I hope the movie does well for you.

~Chris


----------



## MacQ (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice stuff. I somehow got a low-quality mono-version on first listen, and was wondering about that!

It's very sensitive. Love it.

~Stu


----------



## rgames (Mar 1, 2011)

Really nice - excellent use of the orchestra. Simple yet evocative - definitely the mark of good writing. Almost sounds Copland-esque around 1:15 - 1:30.

rgames


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 6, 2011)

This is very nice John! I missed it somehow.

Havnt heard anything in this style from you before which is great!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 6, 2011)

This is very very nice, John!


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frank Luchs (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice dynamic score,
especially like the lonely part 1:12 before the string
sequence crescends in 1:44.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 7, 2011)

This was a pleasure to listen to John - Thanks for posting!



Ryan


----------



## JohnG (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for listening.

I like the "lonely" part too, Frank. I learned a lot recently from another composer about not doing too much when there's nothing to do; in my prior life (like six months ago) I would have filled in the space with gestures or doo-dads or some kind of figures. It took the most colossal suppression of compositional anxiety to do almost nothing there.

And of course that allows a pause so that momentum can really build to the end.


----------



## poseur (Mar 7, 2011)

JohnG @ Tue Mar 01 said:


> They were indeed in need of the Big American Ending, poseur. Corny, maybe, but I kind of like the tumpetty-tumpetty stuff anyway, so I was happy to lean that way.



errrmmm..... not _"corny"_ for me, dude.
i'm not allowed to eat corn:
doctors' orders!

dt


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 7, 2011)

Dang! You're really good at this, John. 8)


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice writing John!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 7, 2011)

Very sensitive writing John. Enjoyed it.

best,

Jose


----------



## Frank Luchs (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnG @ Mon Mar 07 said:


> It took the most colossal suppression of compositional anxiety to do almost nothing there.



English is not my native language ( music is), but this looks
like an eloquent utterance, which is worth to be remembered and
cited in appropriate situations.


----------



## PMortise (Mar 8, 2011)

This was a pleasure to listen to. I loved (and could learn a lot) from the way it builds. The control was wonderful.

Thanks John.


----------

